# Peter Muffet



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 19, 2007)

Peter Muffet (sometimes spelled Moffett), English divine (d. 1617) was the author of _The Excellencie of the Mysterie of Christ Jesus_ as well as a commentary on Proverbs that has been reprinted by James Nichols in the 19th century and by Tentmaker Publications in the 21st century.


----------

